# any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com?



## idahowind (May 14, 2007)

OK, to make a long story short, I'm pretty sure that I'm seeing trouble with a throttle body that is out of adjustment. My question is, is there any way to do a throttle body adaptation (or idle speed adaptation?) without a vag-com setup? 
I actually have begun to acquire the equipment and software to do this, but I don't want to wait another few days or a week, if there is a way to fix this now. 
I've seen posts that suggest to:
Key on
Press gas pedal to the floor for a while, or repeatedly
Let off on pedal and start the car
Well, that doesn't seem to work. Oh yeah, the car is a 1.8T 2001 Jetta. If there is no way to do this without special diagnostic software, well, I think that's really bad on Volkswagen's part.
Disconnecting the battery works... but only for a few miles. Then my TB goes bad again.


----------



## IFiONLY (Mar 1, 2004)

there was a post that said 
open your hood and drivers door all the way, turn the key on but don't start it. leave it like that for 3 minutes then start.
don't know if it works, but worth a shot


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (idahowind)*

Simply put........ NO!


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_Simply put........ NO!

NOT TRUE, ill find it


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
NOT TRUE, ill find it 

please do..... no has ever shown anything that works besides VAG-com from what ive seen.... there is a guy took video of all the diff ways and only the vag-com worked
edit: Here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...57404


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (idahowind)*

ive done it, it works. 
1. Turn the key to the "ON" position, BUT DO NOT START THE CAR! 
2. Leave the key in the "ON" position for 3 minutes WITHOUT TOUCHING ANYTHING.
3. After 3 minutes, turn key to the "OFF" position, then start the car as normal.


----------



## idahowind (May 14, 2007)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (MY05GLI)*

This is really bad. I can't even get the car to a dealer if I tried. (The dealer is not in my town.) It seems like every page of the owner's manual says, "if this happens, take your car to the dealer (and shell out $300 or more)". Sorry, I know you guys are passionate about these cars, but when I get this fixed I'm going back to a Chevy.
What I don't understand is...... if the ECU "knows" that the throttle body is not "adapted", why the <censored> doesn't the ECU take a few minutes of time out and ORDER UP A <censored> ADAPTATION!!


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_ive done it, it works. 
1. Turn the key to the "ON" position, BUT DO NOT START THE CAR! 
2. Leave the key in the "ON" position for 3 minutes WITHOUT TOUCHING ANYTHING.
3. After 3 minutes, turn key to the "OFF" position, then start the car as normal.


can you please video this.... i dont see this happening


----------



## idahowind (May 14, 2007)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (MY05GLI)*

I'll go try it right now... 
(but it might be some time before I can ensure that it works and stays working...)


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (idahowind)*

Disconnect the negative terminal from the battery and wait about 15 minutes or so. Reconnect the terminal and insert fob and turn to ACC and then you should start to hear the TB clicking as it tries to self align. Wait at least 3 minutes until you stop hearing the engine clicking and there is NO noise coming fom the compartment...pull fob shut hood, get in car shut drivers door start her up...I do this everytime I clean my MAF, TB, IAT sensor and Air intake filter...

-J










_Modified by JWoody at 10:16 PM 3-23-2008_


----------



## middiesman (Jan 3, 2006)

A real TBA takes about 5 seconds with VAG COM.
There's nothing in the manual about a TBA without a VAG COM, but there are explicit instructions on how to do it with VAG/VAS tools.
And not to mention, there is a thread where a guy actually filmed a TBA as mentioned before. He proved that whatever it is you guys are hearing is not doing the same thing as a TBA.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_Simply put........ NO!

Agreed. I could be wrong, but IIRC someone from Ross-tech verified this in a thread one time.


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (JWoody)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JWoody* »_ Disconnect the negative terminal from the battery and wait about 15 minutes or so. Reconnect the terminal and insert fob and turn to ACC and then you should start to hear the TB clicking as it tries to self align. Wait at least 3 minutes until you stop hearing the engine clicking and there is NO noise coming fom the compartment...pull fob shut hood, get in car shut drivers door start her up...I do this everytime I clean my MAF, TB, IAT sensor and Air intake filter...

-J









_Modified by JWoody at 10:16 PM 3-23-2008_

no offense, made me think of this:
This topic has been talked about over and over again in every Mk4 foum.
Uwe Ross, who wrote the VAG-COM interface has chimed in numerous times that the open door, hood up, hop on one foot, turn the key, chickendance does not align the TB.


----------



## idahowind (May 14, 2007)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (JWoody)*

There could be 
_Quote, originally posted by *JWoody* »_ Disconnect the negative terminal from the battery and wait about 15 minutes or so. Reconnect the terminal and insert fob and turn to ACC and then you should start to hear the TB clicking as it tries to self align. Wait at least 3 minutes until you stop hearing the engine clicking and there is NO noise coming fom the compartment...pull fob shut hood, get in car shut drivers door start her up...I do this everytime I clean my MAF, TB, IAT sensor and Air intake filter...

-J









_Modified by JWoody at 10:16 PM 3-23-2008_

There could be something to this one. I just tried it. 
I must have disconnected the battery two dozen times this winter to fix all sorts of issues, but this is the first time that I stopped and listed to the clicking in the TB. It was definitely clicking and whirring... for about one minute. Then I started it up and it sounded great. Previous times when I started it up it would sound like a diesel.
I think I never waited before... for the TB to do it's thing?
The real test will be tomorrow, to see if it can go the whole day without acting up on me. 
Thanks, and I will post more.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (idahowind)*

No one is denying that the throttle body makes strange noises when you do the "chicken dance." All we are saying is that it is def not "adapting."


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_No one is denying that the throttle body makes strange noises when you do the "chicken dance." All we are saying is that it is def not "adapting." 

Agreed. The open the door and do a rain dance technique with the key in the on position is a fairytale.


----------



## danjoekir (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (20aeman)*

I dont disagree or agree with anyone...i just know MY FACTS which are:
My car was running like CRAP...horrible idle, ECL + CEL + ASR out of nowhere, weird idle reving (from 900 to 1300 back and forth after warm up).......and then
I DID THE "CHICKEN DANCE" that is oh so hated upon (ignition to ACC, 3 mins, TB makes noises, etc.) 
and my car RAN PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!
so sure it may not be a throttle body alignment but it has worked on my car to solve problems so it must be something.
i do it (like someone said) everytime i clean my maf, throttle body, or anything else.
so its always worth a shot.....especially cause its free, and only takes a few minutes of you're time.


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (danjoekir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danjoekir* »_*...so its always worth a shot.....especially cause its free, and only takes a few minutes of you're time.*

-J


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (danjoekir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danjoekir* »_I dont disagree or agree with anyone...i just know MY FACTS which are:
My car was running like CRAP...horrible idle, ECL + CEL + ASR out of nowhere, weird idle reving (from 900 to 1300 back and forth after warm up).......and then
I DID THE "CHICKEN DANCE" that is oh so hated upon (ignition to ACC, 3 mins, TB makes noises, etc.) 
and my car RAN PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!
so sure it may not be a throttle body alignment but it has worked on my car to solve problems so it must be something.
i do it (like someone said) everytime i clean my maf, throttle body, or anything else.
so its always worth a shot.....especially cause its free, and only takes a few minutes of you're time.

Thats because you adapted the TB. Thats how to do it. You people who are saying its impossible are dense.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (themachasy)*

I'll second the "disconnect battery" to let the ECU reset and reconnect. Put key in to on position and let the throttle body click.
If the ECU is reset, and all your codes are gone, and readiness needs to reset, why WOULDN'T the throttle body be re-adapting? I mean if someone can find some solid data, like comparing precise tb valve movement doing a VAG COM adaptation and a "disconnect battery" adaptation, cool.


----------



## JWoody (May 17, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (themachasy)*

Well I think the Thread started as a TB Adaptation and then turned into an Alignment Thread. I am sure the 2 are similar in some aspects of getting the right combination of Air Flow into the head. From my understanding though, adaptation is something the TB does itself as a self-check to ensure it gets what the ECU is requesting and monitoring for whatever the dirver is requesting through the gas pedal...

-J


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (JWoody)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JWoody* »_
Well I think the Thread started as a TB Adaptation and then turned into an Alignment Thread. I am sure the 2 are similar in some aspects of getting the right combination of Air Flow into the head. From my understanding though, adaptation is something the TB does itself as a self-check to ensure it gets what the ECU is requesting and monitoring for whatever the dirver is requesting through the gas pedal...

-J









What are you talking about? They're the exact same thing. The TB adaptation IS alignment. It learns the max and min points of the tb so it can adjust them properly. I cant even count how many times I've done this over the years.


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_If the ECU is reset, and all your codes are gone, and readiness needs to reset, why WOULDN'T the throttle body be re-adapting? I mean *if someone can find some solid data, like comparing precise tb valve movement doing a VAG COM adaptation and a "disconnect battery" adaptation, cool.*

need something better than this?

_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
no has ever shown anything that works besides VAG-com from what ive seen.... there is a guy took video of all the diff ways and only the vag-com worked
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...57404


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (Boostin20v)*

Nope...skimmed thru and missed that.


----------



## idahowind (May 14, 2007)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (SAVwKO)*

Bump. 
Mixed results... after running through the disconnect procedure last night, and waiting for the TB to finish clicking, this morning I only made it 1/2 mile before the EPC and ASR lights came on again. But the car runs much better. Idle speed and quality is very good now, better than before. I may have multiple issues. 
Guess I'll wait for the vag-com to arrive.


----------



## idahowind (May 14, 2007)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (NOLA_VDubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOLA_VDubber* »_No one is denying that the throttle body makes strange noises when you do the "chicken dance." All we are saying is that it is def not "adapting." 

I hope you are right, because I want something to fix this. I'm just driving at the truth. I hope my vag cable arrives today so I can try it before going on vacation. 
That doesn't change my opinion that the TB _should_ be adapted automatically. But what I want to happen is a different matter.


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (idahowind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idahowind* »_
I hope you are right, because I want something to fix this. I'm just driving at the truth. I hope my vag cable arrives today so I can try it before going on vacation. 
That doesn't change my opinion that the TB _should_ be adapted automatically. But what I want to happen is a different matter. 

fwiw, I have never been able to tell a difference after I have done a TBA using my VAG cable. I doubt this fixes your problems.


----------



## 2002JettaMike (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (NOLA_VDubber)*

Love the comments about the "chicken dance"








It's gotta be on your left leg. The right leg just doesn't have enough balance.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (idahowind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idahowind* »_This is really bad. I can't even get the car to a dealer if I tried. (The dealer is not in my town.) It seems like every page of the owner's manual says, "if this happens, take your car to the dealer (and shell out $300 or more)". Sorry, I know you guys are passionate about these cars, but when I get this fixed I'm going back to a Chevy.
What I don't understand is...... if the ECU "knows" that the throttle body is not "adapted", why the <censored> doesn't the ECU take a few minutes of time out and ORDER UP A <censored> ADAPTATION!!









It doesnt know it is misaligned. it knows "implausable signal" or "input too low." Neither of which are necisarily indicitave of misalignement. Unplugged, burned harness, bad TB altogether, etc.
And even if the ECU did try to do a TBA on every startup, it wouldnt work because 16 year old girls in their little red turbo beetles would still start it up and throw it in reverse before the starter even winds down.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (silvercar)*


----------



## danjoekir (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (silvercar)*

here's what I'd like to know:
If the "chicken dance" doesn't do a throttle body adaptation / alignment, what does it do? Its definetely solving problems on some cars so it must do something.
To help your more recent findings: I've had a dirty throttle body throw me into limp and I've also had leaks (I.e. Broken or loose clamps on intake, upper intercooler, etc.) throw EPC + CEL.
......and, not that I'm a Honda lover but my wife's new CRV does something with the throttle body everytime the engine shuts off. Whether its a self-TBA, or honda's version of the "chicken dance", I dont know.


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_























Hey, your signature is a laugh riot.


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (silvercar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silvercar* »_
Hey, your signature is a laugh riot.

I just seen it myself, AMAZING, i almost fell out of my chair in laughter.


----------



## silvercar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_
I just seen it myself, AMAZING, i almost fell out of my chair in laughter.























I just want to know if Im supposed to be Batman or Robin







... technically we're both "Adam"- adam west is batman, right? I guess we'll just have to race for batman.... since our cars run and all


----------



## idahowind (May 14, 2007)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (danjoekir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danjoekir* »_here's what I'd like to know:
If the "chicken dance" doesn't do a throttle body adaptation / alignment, what does it do? Its definetely solving problems on some cars so it must do something.
To help your more recent findings: I've had a dirty throttle body throw me into limp and I've also had leaks (I.e. Broken or loose clamps on intake, upper intercooler, etc.) throw EPC + CEL.
......and, not that I'm a Honda lover but my wife's new CRV does something with the throttle body everytime the engine shuts off. Whether its a self-TBA, or honda's version of the "chicken dance", I dont know.

Update: During lunch today the EPC and ASR lights went out. Right now the car is running great (fingers and toes are crossed) and I believe this is a result of doing the chicken dance last night.
Will keep you posted...


----------



## radiaki11 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (danjoekir)*


_Quote, originally posted by *danjoekir* »_here's what I'd like to know:
If the "chicken dance" doesn't do a throttle body adaptation / alignment, what does it do? Its definetely solving problems on some cars so it must do something.
To help your more recent findings: I've had a dirty throttle body throw me into limp and I've also had leaks (I.e. Broken or loose clamps on intake, upper intercooler, etc.) throw EPC + CEL.
......and, not that I'm a Honda lover but my wife's new CRV does something with the throttle body everytime the engine shuts off. Whether its a self-TBA, or honda's version of the "chicken dance", I dont know.

thats because honda motor technology is the ishhh but thats my point of veiw i love the vw motors but i hate the fact u need a vag-com to re do somthing everytime u turn a bolt , but then again i have only owned my golf 2 months maybe my opinion about it will change for the better


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (radiaki11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *radiaki11* »_
thats because honda motor technology is the ishhh but thats my point of veiw i love the vw motors but i hate the fact u need a vag-com to re do somthing everytime u turn a bolt , but then again i have only owned my golf 2 months maybe my opinion about it will change for the better 

Once you play with it for a little longer you'll realize you dont need a vag com for everything and these motors are great. VW fo lyfe


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (idahowind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idahowind* »_
Update: During lunch today the EPC and ASR lights went out. Right now the car is running great (fingers and toes are crossed) and I believe this is a result of doing the chicken dance last night.
Will keep you posted...

When you do the chicken dance, you are resetting all your adaptation channels, fuel trims, etc. You are also clearing any trouble codes that are stored in the ecu. If you have not done anything to fix the problems that gave you the codes in the first place, they will come back and your car wil continue to run like poop. 
You do not need a TBA. You need to find the real reason why your cars is not running properly. That very well may involve logging parameters with a vag-com, so purchasing one is not a waste. Just do not expect miracles.


----------



## Chad4061 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (NOLA_VDubber)*

I hope someone can find the problem to this cause i have the exact same problem...My car runs fine one minute then epc and asr cuts on and it runs like crap. Once these lights are on it sounds like a diesel similar to what someone else said on here. Bump in search of a solution http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (Chad4061)*

This is what Modshack Steve has to comment on this issue...
You don't need any tools to do that.........Open the door, Turn the key on (don't start or touch the throttle) Wait 30 seconds and the alignment is synced..Don't know what the controversy is...The car's systems are designed to reset the TB whenever there's a disruption in the power supplied to it......Just like a computer re-boot.Just "Know it alls" who really don't know...Pretty common on that forum{vwvortex}...
Try it yourself. You can hear the motors adjusting in the TB...We did one just last week this way and timed it...I recall it took 28 seconds.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
please do..... no has ever shown anything that works besides VAG-com from what ive seen.... there is a guy took video of all the diff ways and only the vag-com worked
edit: Here http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...57404

For anyone who still believes in the chicken dance, please read the above link. Or just read below:

_Quote, originally posted by *Daemon42* »_If a picture's worth a thousand words, then what's a video worth?
Ignition on + 30 seconds
http://thud.us/videos/car-av/TB-ign-on-divx.avi
Actual VAG-COM initiated throttle body alignment + 30 seconds
http://thud.us/videos/car-av/TB-align-divx.avi


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (turbott920)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbott920* »_This is what Modshack Steve has to comment on this issue...
You don't need any tools to do that.........Open the door, Turn the key on (don't start or touch the throttle) Wait 30 seconds and the alignment is synced..Don't know what the controversy is...The car's systems are designed to reset the TB whenever there's a disruption in the power supplied to it......Just like a computer re-boot.Just "Know it alls" who really don't know...Pretty common on that forum{vwvortex}...
Try it yourself. You can hear the motors adjusting in the TB...We did one just last week this way and timed it...I recall it took 28 seconds.

WOW were you wrong


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
For anyone who still believes in the chicken dance, please read the above link. Or just read below:


Thank you


----------



## idahowind (May 14, 2007)

Wow, I just noticed that the thread I started is still on the first page. Well, I'm sure this debate will continue, but the "chicken dance" worked for me. I've been driving a week now without the problems that have plagued me for the last month, all because I WAITED and let the car do it's thing before starting it. Take it for what it's worth.......


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (idahowind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idahowind* »_Wow, I just noticed that the thread I started is still on the first page. Well, I'm sure this debate will continue, but the "chicken dance" worked for me. I've been driving a week now without the problems that have plagued me for the last month, all because I WAITED and let the car do it's thing before starting it. Take it for what it's worth.......

doesnt mean your throttle body is aliigned.... read what NOLA posted!
I heard you can advance timing by opening and closing the door the amount you want to advance, but you need your Hazards on with the trunk open!


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Throttle Body Adaptation without VAG - YES.*

Well, I just had a turn signal replaced by a mechanic, and he 
disconnected the battery as it involved removing the airbag from the 
steering wheel, and the car came back with the radio in safe mode, 
and check engine light on. This is actually a 2.0 2001 VW Cabrio.
A scan showed 2 codes - 1) engine control unit blocked, and 
2) throttle valve potentiometer - implausible signal (P0121). 
The car is actually running fine except a little rough idle for the first 
half a minute after starting cold. I cleared the codes and the first code 
stayed off, but the second one kept coming back a split second after 
restarting every time (I tried clearing the code several times). 
I checked the connections to the TPS and they seemed ok, so after 
searching a bit and finding this thread, I cleared the code once again 
and tried the "open the front door and hood and turn the key to acc for a couple minutes trick", 
and THE LIGHT STAYED OFF! 
Not sure if I actually technically adapted the throttle body module, 
but I'm pleased that I don't have to pay VW service to have them 
use their VAG to get the light off.

_Modified by cristo at 5:13 PM 8-1-2008_

_Modified by cristo at 5:13 PM 8-1-2008_


_Modified by cristo at 5:13 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

I spoke too soon. The light came back on. Same code.



_Modified by cristo at 6:49 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## green02turbo (May 13, 2008)

I decided to clean my TB when I put a fmic on.
I noticed the throttle blade was a little loose.
I removed the case cover off of the TB by prying the clips off.
I re-clocked the plastic gear to a side that wasn't worn. Throttle blade was tight again. Some of my idle issues 9stalling, rpm shift) were caused by the gear inside being a little worn.  I don't reccomend anyone do this, but I did and haven't had a problem in months.


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

damn, i have this issue too, no one sees to know why asr and epc comes on, is it def a throttle body issue bc then i think i may have fixed it? MY question is really this, i had this issue for a while and the other day i found the hose to the top of my tb was ripped a little so i fixed it, i dont have vag-com or anything to reset the codes right so i just tried disconnecting the battery, my car ran mint for like 2 days and it came back on again. Is this most likely just because i need the codes reset right with vagcom or does the battery erase them completely? Every time i disconnect it, it will run great for a while, but once it does come back on, it will go on, then after a little just the esp will go away, but the asr stays on, a few more restarts even the asr goes away but then the next few miles it comes back and will come back much faster than when i do the battery reset? If it was the torn hose to the tb and that was the issue, am i just getting the code after like 50 miles bc the ecu sees the code from before i disconnected the battery? Thanks!


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (idahowind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idahowind* »_This is really bad. I can't even get the car to a dealer if I tried. (The dealer is not in my town.) It seems like every page of the owner's manual says, "if this happens, take your car to the dealer (and shell out $300 or more)". Sorry, I know you guys are passionate about these cars, but when I get this fixed I'm going back to a Chevy.
What I don't understand is...... if the ECU "knows" that the throttle body is not "adapted", why the <censored> doesn't the ECU take a few minutes of time out and ORDER UP A <censored> ADAPTATION!!









well, if you wanted a chevy, trade your car in. Besides, almost ALL cars are coming out with DBW throttle bodies now, and most of those require specialized service routines to align them. It's the nature of the beast.... simplifies services down to a plug and software rather than tweaking screws.
For the record- I believe the chicken dance is BS too. Now, disconnecting the battery BEFORE the chicken dance MAY have some merit...










_Modified by zeusenergy at 5:14 PM 8-1-2008_


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Throttle Body Adaptation without VAG - YES. (cristo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cristo* »_Well, I just had a turn signal replaced by a mechanic, and he 
disconnected the battery as it involved removing the airbag from the 
steering wheel, and the car came back with the radio in safe mode, 
and check engine light on. This is actually a 2.0 2001 VW Cabrio.
A scan showed 2 codes - 1) engine control unit blocked, and 
2) throttle valve potentiometer - implausible signal (P0121). 
The car is actually running fine except a little rough idle for the first 
half a minute after starting cold. I cleared the codes and the first code 
stayed off, but the second one kept coming back a split second after 
restarting every time (I tried clearing the code several times). 
I checked the connections to the TPS and they seemed ok, so after 
searching a bit and finding this thread, I cleared the code once again 
and tried the "open the front door and hood and turn the key to acc for a couple minutes trick", 
and THE LIGHT STAYED OFF! 
Not sure if I actually technically adapted the throttle body module, 
but I'm pleased that I don't have to pay VW service to have them 
use their VAG to get the light off.
spoke too soon, the light is on again


Update:
Took it to VW and they said it wouldn't adapt, they say I need a new 
throttle body (which they have to order for over $900 with labour), 
not just a new TPS. Not sure why the thottle body would die 
immediately after a battery disconnect. I hope I'm not getting hosed.
Also, the steering wheel makes a raspy sound from the horn contact 
against the wheel ever since the other mechanic replaced the turn 
signal switch. As it's a minor issue, I'm afraid to let them have another 
go at it.
Aarrgghh!




_Modified by cristo at 4:23 PM 8-16-2008_


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Throttle Body Adaptation without VAG - YES. (cristo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cristo* »_
Update:
Took it to VW and they said it wouldn't adapt, they say I need a new 
throttle body (which they have to order for over $900 with labour), 
not just a new TPS. Not sure why the thottle body would die 
immediately after a battery disconnect. I hope I'm not getting hosed.
Also, the steering wheel makes a raspy sound from the horn contact 
against the wheel ever since the other mechanic replaced the turn 
signal switch. As it's a minor issue, I'm afraid to let them have another 
go at it.
Aarrgghh!
_Modified by cristo at 4:23 PM 8-16-2008_


Hope you get a used one on here instead of paying $900 for a new one. I'd say you need to find a good local shop, this dealer is ridiculous.


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

I think if the chicken dance worked for you, that's great. Keep on truckin'!
Next time you get a CEL you can do what I do. Turn car off. Open trunk. Open all doors. Do 5 (not 4, not 6) jumping jacks, and immediately start the car. This is the tricky part: Launch the car so the trunk and doors all close.
This pleases the 1.8T gods, and the CEL goes away. Usually. I mean, 50% of the time, it works all the time.


----------



## GLX-treme (May 9, 2009)

*Re: (-Khaos-)*

(+1 chicken dance)
i just replaced my altinator(98 jetta glx), had driven the car when the battery was low
and had it jumped and drove it, before replacing the altinator.
but after replacing the alt it would idle really low, and buck and the rmps would drop if i gave it too much gas...
i figured i'd drive it for a while and see if it reset itself... it didn't.
had codes read... p1580 , p0411 , p0103 , p1300 , p0306.
came here.








found this and figured.. why not?
1. unhooked battery for 15 min.
2. reconnected battery 
3.with hood still open and driver door open put key in ignition and turn half way, till dashlights and door open song came on..
4.did chicken dance on left foot, one full clockwise rotation.(2 min)
5.did chicken dance on right foot, one full counter clockwise rotation.(2 min) i could hear the throttle thing whirring and then click ..did a bit more chicken dance...
6. removed key, closed hood, hopped in, closed door.







started right up.no low idle , no bucking, no rpm dropping. 
runs like she used to.
sorry if i'm giddy, but i just saved alot of time money aggrivation and windburn. so thank you sooooo much for your help fellow vortexers.
nah-na NAH-NA nah-na NAH
nah-na NAH-NA nah-na NAH
nah-na NAH-NA NAH-NA? NAH! 
CLAP, CLAP, CLAP, CLAP!


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (IFiONLY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFiONLY* »_there was a post that said 
open your hood and drivers door all the way, turn the key on but don't start it. leave it like that for 3 minutes then start.
don't know if it works, but worth a shot


that 'turn key and wait' thing was a myth passed around vortex for like 10 years, does it work? NOPE


----------



## jet1774 (Dec 14, 2010)

GLX-treme - glad I came across your procedure. I skipped the chicken dance, but the rest of the steps you listed corrected the wife's cabrio that had DTC's 1580 and 103. 

My vote (uneducated, and admittedly shouldn't count for much with only one incident to back it up) is that the chicken dance ritual at least fakes it's way through a TBA enough to get the job done.


----------



## mikem4491 (Jun 26, 2012)

MY05GLI said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_ive done it, it works.
> 1. Turn the key to the "ON" position, BUT DO NOT START THE CAR!
> 2. Leave the key in the "ON" position for 3 minutes WITHOUT TOUCHING ANYTHING.
> 3. After 3 minutes, turn key to the "OFF" position, then start the car as normal.
> ...


 Just done this and it works, TB had been off and cleaned, ran like sh*t when I put it back in until I did this.


----------



## Cherioz (Oct 3, 2010)

> Agreed. The open the door and do a rain dance technique with the key in the on position is a fairytale.


 :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## vanagolan (Jan 21, 2013)

*throttle adjustment*

hello,
when reading your suggestions I understood everything but this ( pull fob ) could you please tell me what does it stands for?
thank you


----------



## 1999Eurovan (Jan 30, 2013)

GLX-treme said:


> (+1 chicken dance)
> i just replaced my altinator(98 jetta glx), had driven the car when the battery was low
> and had it jumped and drove it, before replacing the altinator.
> but after replacing the alt it would idle really low, and buck and the rmps would drop if i gave it too much gas...
> ...


This worked for me today. After 3 days of trying different suggestions found online to get out of "safe mode" aka a p1580 code due to a battery being unhooked (car driving but dying out at about 2800 rpms), this did the trick. 

Thanks!


----------



## 1999Eurovan (Jan 30, 2013)

Update: after a more proper test drive (20+) miles I've now a similar but different issue. The first 18 or so miles it ran great but I also never got it above maybe 40mph. 

Once I finally opened it up over about 55 (without punching it, just getting up to speed normally), it immediately started running rough and missing. After that even the idle became rough and it ran rough at all speeds.

Maybe there's some sort of manual adjustment for the top end like there was to get it out of safe mode?

I'll double check all my recent work tomorrow too to make sure I didn't leaven an air hose or something off.


----------



## plato1123 (Jan 12, 2008)

*30 second trick worked great on my 99 MK3 vr6*

I recently tried to start my vr6 with a poor connection to the battery and bam, throttle body out of alignment. This had happened once before and previously I had paid a mechanic friend of mine to come over with his vag com and re-allign it. Symptoms are poor idle and car stalls if you try to accelerate past a particular point making the car almost impossible to drive. 

After reading a so called expert had renamed this procedure the chicken dance I was sure it wasn't even worth doing, but it worked on the first try!! Car runs great now, I can hardly believe it. What I did was: 

1) reset all codes (not sure if this step was necessary) 
2) disconnect battery ground cable for 15 minutes 
3) reconnect battery, turn key on without starting car for 30 seconds (so ignition is on but engine not turning over). Hood and driver's door was open at this point, I could hear the whirring and then click, although not sure if that was related. It did stop after 20 or so seconds. 
4) turn key to off position 
5) turn on and start, runs so much better, idles at 900rpm instead of like 400rpm 

Car tested on: 99 Jetta MK3 VR6 Worked first try. Chickendance is good, all hail the chickendance


----------



## Raywil (Jun 15, 2013)

JWoody said:


> Disconnect the negative terminal from the battery and wait about 15 minutes or so. Reconnect the terminal and insert fob and turn to ACC and then you should start to hear the TB clicking as it tries to self align. Wait at least 3 minutes until you stop hearing the engine clicking and there is NO noise coming fom the compartment...pull fob shut hood, get in car shut drivers door start her up...I do this everytime I clean my MAF, TB, IAT sensor and Air intake filter...
> 
> -J
> 
> ...


 Whatever anyone els says, I can tell you that this dose work! Fact! 
I had a flat batterie. After disconnecting my batterie for a while, then reconnecting it, my car would not run. I could still jump start the car and it would tick over but when I tried putting my foot on the accelerator there was nothing, no revving of the engine just normal ticking over. I then looked through the Internet and found this forum thread. I thought I would give it ago as I had nothing to loos and it was quit a quick and easy thing to do. So I followed the steps to the letter and Im pleased to say it worked first time. My engine was working normally again so all I had to do was go and get the batterie changed. After doing so my problem was solved. 

So I would say that anyone who finds there way to this thread, give it a go as it may work for you too!


----------



## anakcho (Feb 5, 2014)

*+1 to chicken dance*

Here is a bit of background:
Car was sitting for about a month during a winter trip and when I came back, the battery was dead. After replacing the battery the check engine light came on and the reading with one of those ebay cheap cables shot the code.

P1565. the infamous throttle adaptation error.

I took it to the mechanic because I only have the lite version of VCDS and was unable to do the adaptation via computer. He said that I need a new throttle and insisted that no matter how many times I reset it, the problem would eventually come back. 

He did not want to hear that the car was running fine prior to the dead battery.

So anyway... after doing some research I ran into this forum and decided to give it a chance.

This was my chickendance routine:

-Turn the ignition on but no the engine.
-Run a scan on the VCDS and CLEAR the codes.
-Turn off the key and unplug the computer/VCDS cable.
-Unplug the (+) red cable of the battery for 5 minutes
-Do the chicken dance part I
-Plug the terminal back and turn the key on but not the engine.
-Do the chicken dance part II for another 5 minutes.
-Turn the key back to the off position and you are set.

I turn the engine back on and the check engine light was gone. Run a test on the VCDS and no codes showed up. Drived around 20 miles and so far everything looks normal.

Another think is that the cruise control is working again, it had stopped working when the battery died and I though it wasn't related.

All the doors were kept closed during the dance.

So anyway, Chickendance worked for me, perfect timing because the registration is coming up and it won't pass smog if the check engine light is on.

Good luck all.

About the car: 1999 VW Beetle. 2.0, 170k miles


----------



## Cescovortex (Nov 16, 2016)

*No worries Bud, I'll try that too*



danjoekir said:


> I dont disagree or agree with anyone...i just know MY FACTS which are:
> My car was running like CRAP...horrible idle, ECL + CEL + ASR out of nowhere, weird idle reving (from 900 to 1300 back and forth after warm up).......and then
> I DID THE "CHICKEN DANCE" that is oh so hated upon (ignition to ACC, 3 mins, TB makes noises, etc.)
> and my car RAN PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Cescovortex: No worries Bud, I'll try that too, I have to do something because We've done almost everything else we can think of that might be the problem, and I have to say, I was pissed:banghead::screwy: because of the car not working but You Guys are Funny though PHAHAHA !!! with that ''Chicken/Raindance dance'' stuff LMAO  opcorn: well entertaining !! Ok let You all know what happens as soon as I've got time to get on it and cracking at it again :wave::thumbup:


----------



## .7065 (Sep 24, 2002)

idahowind said:


> OK, to make a long story short, I'm pretty sure that I'm seeing trouble with a throttle body that is out of adjustment. My question is, is there any way to do a throttle body adaptation (or idle speed adaptation?) without a vag-com setup?
> I actually have begun to acquire the equipment and software to do this, but I don't want to wait another few days or a week, if there is a way to fix this now.
> I've seen posts that suggest to:
> Key on
> ...


So in order to do a throttle body alignment there must be #1 no codes present if there is a check engine light on you must clear it first. You can clear the codes by connecting both the positive and negative batt terminals together disconnected from the battery of course for 1 min this resets every module in the car to base setting, from this point you can reconnect the battery and turn on the ignition to the run position again not starting the car just ignition on engine off wait 3min don’t touch anything else do not push the throttle then shut the car off wait 10 sec then restart the car


----------



## vwturkosman (10 mo ago)

GLX-treme said:


> *Re: (-Khaos-)*
> 
> (+1 chicken dance)
> i just replaced my altinator(98 jetta glx), had driven the car when the battery was low
> ...


Doing Chicken dance by left foot means pressing Clutch and right foot means pressing gas pedal! and how about one full clockwise rotation do you mean turning the steering wheel?
I hope you answer me.


----------



## Asaint (8 mo ago)

SAVwKO said:


> *Re: any way to do throttle body adaptation without vag-com? (themachasy)*
> 
> I'll second the "disconnect battery" to let the ECU reset and reconnect. Put key in to on position and let the throttle body click.
> If the ECU is reset, and all your codes are gone, and readiness needs to reset, why WOULDN'T the throttle body be re-adapting? I mean if someone can find some solid data, like comparing precise tb valve movement doing a VAG COM adaptation and a "disconnect battery" adaptation, cool.


I know it works I have done it in my a4 and my dad's Beatle both 01s


----------

